# TTF Trout Killer



## Trouter (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys, as we get into Flounder season, I want to try these TTF rigs. Can I get some hints on how to rig them with the leader supplied? I was thinking of connecting a swivel to my braid and looping leader to the other side (of course leader first). Any experience would be appreciated!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

A tandem? When tying the tandem make a loop and tie a knot to stagger the two baits on each end and provide a loop to attach to your main line. I never use swivels but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. The only concern I'd have with those pre packaged tandems is hook strength. Those hooks seem a little flimsy for my liking.

I make my own tandems using short shanked wide gap hooks, short shanked screw-locks or the black hooked jig heads by Fishing Tackle Unlimited on 20# fluorocarbon line tied to my 30# braid.

As far as bait I'll use lil fishys, mr twister grubs, sassy shads, and buck tails tipped with a piece of peeled shrimp.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Chickenboys out fish anything when it comes to flounder IMO. Tandem rig them chickens with a little bit of chicken chit shrimp and wait on that ole flounder thump.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

SonofSasquatch19 said:


> Chickenboys out fish anything when it comes to flounder IMO. Tandem rig them chickens with a little bit of chicken chit shrimp and wait on that ole flounder thump.


It's all about "match the hatch". I tried chicken boys tandem rigged this day during spring, but they wanted a shad imitation instead of a mantis shrimp imitation (chicken boys). Worked structure really thorough with the chicken boys = nada. Tied on sassy shads, and it was thump city; pulled in 9 keeper flounder in 45 min.

Proves that it's good to have a few options in your wade box.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Shad imitation.


----------



## Trouter (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I too was concerned about those hooks. I think I will make my own too. Any pics or your actual rigs?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the shad rig.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the buck tail.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

These plastics have all been excellent producers of big flounder. Each lure has its specific use depending on the conditions, and bait fish present. There are times when tandem rigging is beneficial, and other times when threaded on a single jig-head is more effective (sight casting in heavy structure).


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm an old guy and I have caught a bunch on gold spoons, and 4" & 5" BA's in red shad. Key is to keep trying different baits until you find what they want to eat. I had one hit a spook topwater. LOL


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

bragwell said:


> These plastics have all been excellent producers of big flounder. Each lure has its specific use depending on the conditions, and bait fish present. There are times when tandem rigging is beneficial, and other times when threaded on a single jig-head is more effective (sight casting in heavy structure).


what size of jig is recommended for these grub?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

sdereki said:


> what size of jig is recommended for these grub?


1/16 or 1/8oz. Just enough weight to feel your lure.


----------

